# iPad Mini original bientôt obsolète ?



## lightup (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai comme idée de m'acheter un iPad mini sur le refurb, donc l'ipad mini original avec son processeur A5.

Mais j'ai comme un doute concernant son support futur : en effet, l'A5 date de 2011..

Je sais qu'il a droit à iOS 7 mais à votre avis aura-t-il droit à iOS 8, 9 ... ?

Parce que j'ai pas envie d'un iPad qui ne sera plus mis à jour au bout d'un an  , surtout  que j'utilise la suite iwork, qui est actuellement uniquement compatible iOS 7, donc logiquement lorsque iOS 8 sortira, elle ne sera que compatible avec lui etc... 

Donc a votre avis, il vaut mieux prendre cet ipad mini ou le nouveau avec retina ?


----------



## Lauange (7 Novembre 2013)

Attend la sortie du nouveau. Tu verra réellement la différence avec l'écran et tu en profiteras avec iWork.


----------



## lightup (7 Novembre 2013)

Mais 400 vs 250 pour le mini (refurb) ça fait une sacré différence, surtout que j'ai pas un porte monnaie hyper rempli en ce moment :rose:

D'autres avis ?


----------



## mac-fan (7 Novembre 2013)

le ipad mini retina est stupidement trop chère 

le ipad mini non retina est suffisant et a un prix raisonnable


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Novembre 2013)

lightup a dit:


> Mais 400 vs 250 pour le mini (refurb) ça fait une sacré différence, surtout que j'ai pas un porte monnaie hyper rempli en ce moment :rose:
> 
> D'autres avis ?



T'as pas de sous tu prends ce que tu peux,
T'as le temps t'attends l'Ipad de 2025 ça sera une tuerie qui acceptera l'IOS 245,
Tu gagnes au Lotto t'achètes le dernier et le prochain et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ta mort....

Tu vois pas compliqué la vie et si aucune solution ne te convient tu te touches devant la télé et tu passes une bonne soirée sans avoir mal à la tête....


----------



## lightup (8 Novembre 2013)

Bien entendu que j'achète ce que je peux, je veux juste assurer que mon achat possible du premier ipad mini sera pérenne c'est à dire qu'il sera mis à jour au moins pendant les 2 ans à venir...

Venant d'un iPod touch 4g qui rame sous iOS 6, j'ai pas trop envie qu'il m'arrive la même chose avec l'ipad mini premier du nom


----------



## pierrebellemart (8 Novembre 2013)

lightup a dit:


> Bien entendu que j'achète ce que je peux, je veux juste assurer que mon achat possible du premier ipad mini sera pérenne c'est à dire qu'il sera mis à jour au moins pendant les 2 ans à venir...
> 
> Venant d'un iPod touch 4g qui rame sous iOS 6, j'ai pas trop envie qu'il m'arrive la même chose avec l'ipad mini premier du nom



Personnellement, je me méfie un peu des refurb, j'ai eu un antécédent de batterie de merde sur un Ipod touch, je n'achèterai plus rien en refurb, tout du tout neuf. Sinon attends avoir des sous et achète du neuf.


----------



## lightup (8 Novembre 2013)

pierrebellemart a dit:


> Personnellement, je me méfie un peu des refurb, j'ai eu un antécédent de batterie de merde sur un Ipod touch, je n'achèterai plus rien en refurb, tout du tout neuf. Sinon attends avoir des sous et achète du neuf.



En admettant que j'achète neuf (16go wifi), quel achat a le meilleur rapport qualité/prix/pérennité ?

Ok le retina à l'A7 et l'écran, mais apparemment le mini tourne bien sous iOS 7 malgré l'A5...

Je pense que le retira ne vaut cependant clairement pas son prix, surtout comparé au mini..

Donc en clair : l'ipad mini 1 vaut il le coup quand a côté pour 100-150  (pas rien quand même) de plus on a le retina ?


----------



## rgi (8 Novembre 2013)

le mini est plus véloce (un peut) que l'ipad 2 et regarde l'ipad 2 il tient encore même mieux sous ios 7 que l'ipad 3.... donc le mini premier du nom ne seras pas à la ramasse dans 2 ans !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

l'iPad mini fonctionne parfaitement
le prix du mini retira frise l'escroquerie


----------



## quetzal (8 Novembre 2013)

Je me pose la même question que @lightup, preuve que c'est n'est pas une question stupide. 

Je pense que cela dépend en partie des besoins, mais aussi que la différence de prix entre les versions Mini et Mini Retina sont assez énormes.

Mes besoins : outil de lecture plus que de production : PDF, emails, eBooks et iWork. Occasionnellement écrire quelques notes sur Evernote ou envoyer des messages.

Je me pose la question de la performance pour :

a) projeter l'image d'une Keynote par exemple sur un écran
est-ce qu'il y aura une différence de déf sur cet écran externe avec un iPad Mini Retina ou un iPad 4 ou un iPad Air.

b) Comme @lightup sur l'obsolescence éventuelle de l'appareil au regard des mises à jour d'iOs.

Merci de donner un éclairege suivant les différents besoins.


----------



## lightup (9 Novembre 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> Je me pose la même question que @lightup, preuve que c'est n'est pas une question stupide.
> 
> Je pense que cela dépend en partie des besoins, mais aussi que la différence de prix entre les versions Mini et Mini Retina sont assez énormes.
> 
> ...



Même utilisation et mêmes questions que toi


----------



## lightup (9 Novembre 2013)

Donc à votre avis, l'iPad Mini 1 est suffisament véloce, et sera mis encore à jour pendant (je l'espère ^^) au moins 2 ans ?


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Novembre 2013)

lightup a dit:


> Donc à votre avis, l'iPad Mini 1 est suffisament véloce, et sera mis encore à jour pendant (je l'espère ^^) au moins 2 ans ?



Non il est prévu que dans 23 mois et 30 jours il explose donc moi à ta place je ferais gaffe, tu ne pourras l'utiliser que comme plateau pour tes chips...

Tu te demandes aussi en achetant une télé si dans 2 ans elle sera obsolète? Une voiture? Une machine à café? Les nouveaux produits sont plus performants que les anciens, normal, faut pas un MBA pour le comprendre mais ça ne veut pas dire que les anciens sont obsolètes.... Sinon t'attends 2034 parait que l'Ipad sera une tuerie il sera greffé dans la paume de la main....


----------



## doudee (9 Novembre 2013)

L'iPad mini n'est sorti que l'année dernière, je sais que l'informatique va vite mais quand même... L'iPhone 4 est sorti il y a plus de trois ans et il fait tourner iOS 7. l'Ipad 2 qui est plus vieux sera encore proposé au moins un an de plus sur l'apple store. Et puis q ne soit puant il ne sera plus mis vente dans les apple store, cela ne signifiera pas qu'il est bon pour la poubelle. Mon ordi perso est un macbook pro late 2008, il a 5 ans et je m'en sers tous les jours et il me suffit encore. Malgré sa carte graphique obsolète ( 256 mo ) ll fait tourner black ops sur mac.
Les produits apple sont beaucoup plus perennes que les autres. J'ai vendu mon iphone 4S 280 euros pour m'acheter le 5C et je ne me suis pas posé de question sur le processeur A6 qui est moins performant que l'A7 du 5S.
Vu l'utilisation que tu veux faire de l'iPad, le processeur A5 devrait suffire. L'ecran du mini n'est peut être pas retina, mais franchement, je ne vois pas à ce qu'on lui reproche... 
Il suffit pour la bonne majorité d'entre nous. Maintenant, pour le même prix, je préfère opter pour l'option cellulaire voir un stockage plus important, car ça tu pourrais en avoir besoin


----------



## lightup (9 Novembre 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Non il est prévu que dans 23 mois et 30 jours il explose donc moi à ta place je ferais gaffe, tu ne pourras l'utiliser que comme plateau pour tes chips...
> 
> Tu te demandes aussi en achetant une télé si dans 2 ans elle sera obsolète? Une voiture? Une machine à café? Les nouveaux produits sont plus performants que les anciens, normal, faut pas un MBA pour le comprendre mais ça ne veut pas dire que les anciens sont obsolètes.... Sinon t'attends 2034 parait que l'Ipad sera une tuerie il sera greffé dans la paume de la main....



Oui mais il se trouve que j'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec mon ipod touch 4 : il a été supporté jusqu'à maintenant (il fait tourner iOS 6), mais c'est un "faux support" pour moi, tellement iOS 6 rame dessus...    :rateau:

Je me doute bien que l'iPad 100 sera mieux, mais vu la fâcheuse tendance qu'à Apple de rendre compatible ses apps avec le dernier OS uniquement (iwork sur iOS 7/Mavericks etc...) ; je préfère prendre mes précautions et demander l'avis d'autres personnes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




doudee a dit:


> Vu l'utilisation que tu veux faire de l'iPad, le processeur A5 devrait suffire. L'ecran du mini n'est peut être pas retina, mais franchement, je ne vois pas à ce qu'on lui reproche...
> Il suffit pour la bonne majorité d'entre nous. Maintenant, pour le même prix, je préfère opter pour l'option cellulaire voir un stockage plus important, car ça tu pourrais en avoir besoin



Oui, c'était aussi mon idée de départ, mais je préfère avoir l'avis et les conseils d'autres personnes


----------



## lightup (11 Novembre 2013)

Bon, merci à tous pour vos avis & conseils, je pense que je vais acheter l'iPad Mini 1 en wifi 16 ou 32 go


----------



## rgi (12 Novembre 2013)

il verras les maj jusqu'a ios 9 j'en suis sur!

Ensuite les jeux comme RR3, NFS fifa 14 tourne impec sur mon mini , j'ai quasi 10h d'utilisation (cad screen on).

Pour rappel: tu auras la suite iwork gratuite, garage band, profite!


----------

